# Ipad 2018 ou Ipad Pro 9.7



## xamou711 (15 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

Je me lance à la recherche d'un Ipad, mais je suis complétement perdu au vu du nombre de version existante.. 
Ma principale utilisation sera, films pendant les voyages, contrôle de la domotique, surf, ect 
J'ai un budget de max 500€ (occasion ou neuf ).
Mon choix se porte entre l'Ipad 2018 128Go et l'Ipad Pro 9.7 128Go 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Bartolomeo (15 Janvier 2019)

Vu ton utilisation ... l' iPad 2018 est largement suffisant !


----------

